# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Arriving at Stella McCartney Party during Milan Men's Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2020 (Milan, 14.06.2019) 5x UHQ



## Mike150486 (19 Juni 2019)

​


----------



## frank63 (30 Juni 2019)

Danke schön für Caro.


----------

